# Rudy Kouhoupt Shop Wisdom



## Tin Falcon (Sep 10, 2010)

There are many books on the market on the subject of Model engine building and home shop machining. Sometimes I buy a book and feel it is only covering the basics I already know . Other times I feel a book I buy is a good value and has useful info that i did not have access to before. And one in a great while i get a fantastic book and wonder why it took me so long to buy a copy. The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt is just such a book. 
I Am no stranger to Rudy and his work. I had a few fantastic conversations with him when he was still with us. I bought several of his plan sets and bartered and traded for a few more. Rudy always treated me as a friend with great respect. 
This book is packed with a wealth of information including six steam/air engines as well as a baker fan to use in engine testing. There are also articles on making boring bars test indicators angle plates saw arbors etc. Many of the tools needed to set up shop. And do not be concerned if you just have small machines and a small shop. . Most if not all of the projects in this book are built on either a Unimat or perris lathe and a small mill and housed in a 5ft x 5ft room. 
Rudy was a talented model engineer that was equally talented at writing , illustration and photography. 
A great book for one just starting out or an old dog looking to learn a few new tricks. 
A Village Press book $ 42 
https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/detail/item/821
Tin


----------



## cidrontmg (Sep 10, 2010)

There are actually 4 books of The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt. Vols 1 to 3 are hardcover, vol 4 is a bit thinner, and ring-bound, soft cover. All of them are excellent.


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 11, 2010)

cidrontmg  said:
			
		

> There are actually 4 books of The Shop Wisdom of Rudy Kouhoupt. Vols 1 to 3 are hardcover, vol 4 is a bit thinner, and ring-bound, soft cover. All of them are excellent.



Amazon has a new set of 4 books for $186 USD.

I can not afford them, but perhaps one day I will be able to get them.

SAM


----------



## steamer (Sep 11, 2010)

I have 1 and 2 that Rudy autographed for me.....great man!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2010)

https://secure.villagepress.com/store/items/list/group/130
Sam VP has the set for $125 for the 4 books. less than the price of the first 3 
Tin


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Feb 21, 2013)

I have all four of the SW series but to date have only built a couple of small things.  Fantastic books!

Interesting to note some of the used book sellers on Amazon are asking stupid money for some of his books - though I've read that this has to do with automated pricing "bots".

Rudy's other great skill was photography - he took great pictures for his books.  You'd think the guy could machine without making swarf.  He must have spent HOURS cleaning up before taking pictures.


----------



## aarggh (Feb 21, 2013)

steamer said:


> I have 1 and 2 that Rudy autographed for me.....great man!
> 
> Dave


 
Now I'm jealous! Rudy was such a legend! I have his books and most of his videos, ( not signed though ) and love them.

cheers, Ian


----------



## thayer (Feb 21, 2013)

I'll add my thumbs up for the set of four as well. Made a great addition to my Christmas list a couple years ago.

Thayer


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 21, 2013)

> Now I'm jealous!


don't be  I knew Rudy but never got any books signed. Yes wish I had the autographed set. 
Tin


----------



## johnmcc69 (Mar 3, 2013)

After a less than stellar work week, I got home Friday to find my copies  of SW 1-4 in the mail.
My bad week just turned FANTASTIC! I didn't even turn the TV on that night..
What an amazing set of books, so many great tips, plans, & techniques. I've already started
creating CAD models of his radial five in volume 4, great stuff.

Thanks for the recommendations!

John


----------



## Mosey (Mar 3, 2013)

I knew Rudy fortunately, and greatly enjoy his legacy.
I have a set of VHS tapes of his including Using Layout Tools, Lathe-work, Mill, gear-cutting, etc., and I wonder if they are wanted by people. Obviously, as VHS they have limited appeal, but the content is great.
If anyone wants them, I would expect a fair price for them, or else they go on you-know-what-Bay.
I could make up a list if there is interest.
Mosey
Here is the list of tapes I have;
How to Cut Spur Gears
How to Cut Screw Threads
Fundamentals of Machine Lathe Operation
Advanced Aspects of Lathe Operation
Fundamentals of Milling Machine Operation
Advanced Aspects of Milling Machine Operation
all by Rudy and about 2-1/2 hours in length
Also, I have
Master Machinist Milling Machine Vol. 1
Examining a Lathe & Milling Machine 2 vols by Guy Lautard


----------

